# DIY 75g Glass Cover



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone knows how to make one? or any recommendations? which is much better? all glass or plexi glass?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Do you have a centre brace or not? Easiest way is just to measure out your dimensions for the two peices, leaving an inch or so at the back, and an inch for the hinge. You can buy strips of plastic hinge at big als. Silicone on a small strip of glass for a handle and voila! 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ryno1974 said:


> Do you have a centre brace or not? Easiest way is just to measure out your dimensions for the two peices, leaving an inch or so at the back, and an inch for the hinge. You can buy strips of plastic hinge at big als. Silicone on a small strip of glass for a handle and voila!
> 
> Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


nope no centre brace.. well this is the standard 75g, ill do my measurements later.. still researching for something


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

So then you need to get a strip of glass about 6 inches wide to create a centre brace. You need to silicone a small strip along each side edge to create a ledge for the others to sit on. Then two peices on each side. Basically you need 7 peices - one centre peice, 2 small strips, 2 back peices, and 2 front peices. All are available from any glass company. 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You need two pieces of glass and a hinge or a couple of pieces of E channel. As well you will need a piece of plastic extender to fill the gap at the back and allow for cut outs for filters and such. It is not necessary to add a centre brace if your tank doesn't have one.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23724&highlight=glass


----------

